# NAS Laufwerk-Test im PCGH Heft, welche ausgabe ?



## ForgottenRealm (18. Februar 2008)

Hi ihrs 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir fürs Hausnetzwerk nen NAS zu besorgen da ich viele Daten im Netzwerk auslagere und nen PC dafür zu teuer wird, bzw ein vorhandener zu langsam ist.

Mir war so als ob ich irgendwann 2006/2007 nen großen Vergleichstest aktueller NAS-Gehäuse in der PCGH gesehen hatte, nur kann ich den irgendwie nicht wiederfinden ... hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung, in welcher Ausgabe das war ?


----------



## tommy-n (19. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dir jetzt zwar leider nicht die Ausgabe mit dem Test nennen, aber ich kann dir nen Tipp für ne NAS geben . Ok, ich weiß zwar nicht wieviel Platz du brauchst, aber schau dir mal die an:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a187868.html

Hab mir die gestern bestellt, wenn du wissen willst wie sie ist, kannste mir ja nächste Woche mal ne PN schreiben, dann sollte ich schon nen paar Erfahrungen haben. Mir war bei der NAS halt wichtig, das sie Gbit LAN hat und ich mindestens 3 HDDs unterbringen kann, welche dann im Raid 5 laufen können. Tja und das da oben war die billigste die meine Anforderungen erfüllt hat. Wobei die Transferleistung nicht so toll sein soll laut einiger Tests die ich per google gefunden habe. aber so 10-15MB pro Sekunde sollten es schon sein hoff ich mal.


----------



## Mayday21 (19. Februar 2008)

Empfehle Thecus, war persönlich mit der Buffalo unzufrieden.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. Februar 2008)

Die sind mir ne ganze ecke zu teuer 

Wollte maximal 100 (ohne HDD) ausgeben ...


----------



## tommy-n (19. Februar 2008)

Ok, du bist dann wirklich in nem anderen Preissegment unterwegs ForgottenRealm .

Wofür willst du die NAS eigentlich einsetzen? Einfach als Datenspeicher für unwichtige Sachen oder sollen da auch Backups und wichtige Daten drauf?

@mayday21: Jaja, diese NASe von Thecus sind schon hübsch , waren mir dann aber irgendwie doch zu teuer, ich versuchs erstmal mit der Buffalo.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. Februar 2008)

Ich wollts für batch-automatisierte Backups am Wochenende haben. Bisher wird sowas immer auf dem jeweiligen PC gesichert, wobei das teilweise zuviel Platz wegnimmt (je nach PC pro Woche inkrementel ~ 10 GB).

Desweiteren sollen auch täglich einige Daten drauf abgelegt bzw für andere PCs zur verfügung gestellt werden (Favoriten, Eigene Dateien, Musik, Batch-Dateien sowie Software und Treiber)

Hab für die "geklammerten" Daten bisher nen alten Compaq PC (700er Celeron 512 MB Ram, 60 GB HDD) genommen, wobei dieser einfach zu langsam ist für solche Aufgaben.

Sollte nach Möglichkeit auch nen FTP Server beinhalten.


Wollte das ganze für < 150  (Inklusive 250gb Festplatte) haben, wenns teuer werden sollte wollte ich mir nen neuen PC für diese Aufgaben zusammenstellen und diesen als FTP-/VPN-/Netzwerk-/Backup-Server nehmen.


----------



## tommy-n (19. Februar 2008)

Nun ja, also das du deine Backups darauf speicher willst, solltest du dir vielleicht nochmal überlegen, ob du wirklich eine NAS mit nur einer Festplatte willst. dann nimm lieber eine, in die zwei Platten passen und mach nen Raid 1 draus.

Die NASe mit zwei Platten kosten nicht sehr viel mehr als die mit einer. Kannst ja hier mal n bischen stöbern

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat...d=on&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&pixonoff=on

Die beiden Netgears am Anfang haben aber nur nen 100Mbit LAN Anschluss, aber eben immerhin zwei Platten.

Wenn du allerdings deine Backups sowieso auf PC und NAS sicherst, dann brauchst du nicht zwingend ein Raid System und es reicht ne NAS mit einer Platte. Musst du halt selber wissen . Tipps kann ich dir da leider auch keine weiteren geben, hab mich nur ausführlich über die Buffalo informiert, die ich mir geholt habe, das einzige was ich dir als Tipp geben kann. Lass die Finger von den Western Digital MyBooks, die sind zwar billig, aber man kann nur über eine spezielle Software drauf zugreifen, die auf jedem Rechner installiert sein muss . Kannst dir diesbezüglich ja auch mal die Meinungen bei geizhals durchlesen.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Februar 2008)

Ist es da finanziell betrachtet nicht sinnvoller, sich nen grebrauchten Rechner zu holen (z.B. Athlon64), den per Gigabi-LAN anzubinden und als Server zu nutzen? Weil 10-15 MB/s ist ja doch recht lahm, und soweit ich weiß, sind es die Controller in den NAS-Geräten, die da so bremsen. eine ordentliche CPU sollte den Durchsatz doch packen und die Platten mit 50-60 MB/s befüllen können.
Linux drauf, Raid1, Sambashare...

Oder mache ich da nen Denkfehler?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. Februar 2008)

Wenn, dann soll Win 2000 Pro oder Adv. Server drauf, Linux ect is mir auf dauer zu umständlich, zumal - wenns nen Externer PC wird - ich die Batch Sicherungen/Synchronisationen mit den Clients wohl kaum so einfach einrichten kann wie unter Windoof 

Bisher hab ichs übern Taskplaner von Windoof gesteuert, das bestimmte Dateien/Ordner ect gesichert werden. Das soll dann der neue PC über xcmd (Remote Controll) jeweils ausführen, damit ich an den PCs ohne viel CPU-Auslastung durchs Sichern weiterarbeiten/spielen kann.

Das Problem bei den NAS Dingern ist halt die verdammt lahme Datenübertragung (10-15mb), was bei 6 PCs á ~ 5-10 GB recht lange dauern wird.


Nen gebrauchter Rechner wäre ne Möglichkeit, wobei ich da lieber nen x2 BE drin haben möchte wegen dem Stromverbrauch (PC soll ~ 8-12 Stunden pro Tag laufen, bzw zwischendurch standby) und nen Athlon 64 (Singlecore) wäre für den Backup-Part wohl auf dauer zu langsam.


Ich hab grad mal durchgerechnet und dachte beim PC an;

x2 BE 2350 > 75 
Asus M2A-VM > 48 
2x 512MB Kingston > 22 
Samsung 160GB Sata > 40 
Samsung DVD-Rom > 13 
Floppy > 7 
Midi Gehäuse ohne NT (ist noch vorhanden) > 30 

= 235  + Porto

Betriebssystem vorhanden, Maus/Tastatur/Monitor nicht benötigt. (VNC)
Bzgl. der Datensicherheit kann ich später immer noch ne 2. 160gb HDD reinpacken und dann Raid1 (Spiegeln war doch 1 oder ?).

Die frage ist halt, ob man für den Preis nen gebrauchten (absolut gleichwertigen) PC bekommt, wobei ich von gebrauchten PCs nicht viel halte (HDD evtl bald hops, CPU OC ect).


Desweiteren frag ich mich, ob sich nen NAS überhaupt lohnt (Stromverbrauch, Leistung S/L ect) ?


----------



## tommy-n (19. Februar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist es da finanziell betrachtet nicht sinnvoller, sich nen grebrauchten Rechner zu holen (z.B. Athlon64), den per Gigabi-LAN anzubinden und als Server zu nutzen? Weil 10-15 MB/s ist ja doch recht lahm, und soweit ich weiß, sind es die Controller in den NAS-Geräten, die da so bremsen. eine ordentliche CPU sollte den Durchsatz doch packen und die Platten mit 50-60 MB/s befüllen können.
> Linux drauf, Raid1, Sambashare...
> 
> Oder mache ich da nen Denkfehler?


 
Naja, also nen Denkfehler machst du nicht direkt, solange dir der Stromverbrauch und die Lautstärke egal ist .

Aber sagen wir mal so, eine NAS mit einer einzelnen Festplatte verbraucht ca. 10W, wie willst du das mit einem normalen Rechner schaffen? Da helfen dann nur VIA CPUs und passende itx Mainboards, da ist ne NAS irgendwie billiger .

Wenn du natrürlich noch nen StreamServer, Webserver und was weiß ich noch alles brauchst, dann ist vielleicht ein richtiger Server wirklich besser (wobei es auch NAS Geräte gibt die wirklich alles mögliche schon integriert haben von Webserver bis Torrent, aber die kosten auch entsprechend ).

Aber ich würde sagen wenn man nur ein paar Festplatten ins Netzwerk bringen will, ist ein ganzer PC einfach overkill und auch nicht wirklich billiger, außer man hat eh noch einen übrig. Aber selbst ich nehme meinen PII nicht als NAS, verbraucht ca. 60W mit einer Festplatte. Die Buffalo NAS verbraucht mit 4 Platten laut Hersteller 50W. Naja, ganz abgesehen davon, wie willste nem PII-Board SATA und Festplatten jenseits der 32GB beibbringen? Ok, ne Controllerkarte, aber alles viel zu viel gebastel und am Ende immer noch ineffizienter als ne richtige NAS und vor allem nimmts mehr Platz weg.

EDIT:
@ForgottenRealm: Ich hatte mal nen Rechner, der dasselbe Board und denselben Prozessor drin hatte. Und HDD und DVD-Laufwerk verbrauchen ja ungefähr gleich viel Strom egal welcher Hersteller. RAM Speicher hatte ich nen einzelnen 1GB Riegel drin, aber das macht auch nur so 2W aus. Also ich hatte mit nem 120W Netzteil nen Stromverbrauch von 80W idle(unoptimiert, also ohne C&Q, undervolting und dergleichen). Kommst wahrscheinlich mit C&Q und undervolting so auf 50W im Windows idle. Aber sind eben noch 40W mehr als ne NAS mit einer Festplatte im Dauerbetrieb . Und wenn die NAS die Festplatte abschaltet verbrauchtse sicher nur noch so 3-5W. Aber wie gesagt, kommt immer drauf an was man will...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. Februar 2008)

Welches NAS würde denn Preismäßig unter 200 (incl G-Lan, 160-250 GB HDD,FTP Server, evtl VPN Server) bleiben und dazu noch ne richtig gute Netzwerkleistung (50-60 MB/Sek) haben ?

Mir gehts halt in erster Linie um Geschwindigkeit und Vielseitigkeit und wenn ich für nen PC ~50  mehr ausgeben muss als für nen gleichwertiges NAS, dafür aber die Backupvorgänge ect auf nen anderen Prozessor auslagern kann, nehm ich lieber nen extra PC fürs ganze.

Was gibts denn da so für NAS die o.g. können ?


----------



## tommy-n (20. Februar 2008)

Also wie schon gesagt, ne NAS kann ich dir leidere nicht empfehlen, aber soweit ich mich informieren konnte, wirst du mit einer NAS in deiner Preisklasse keinesfalls die von dir angestrebten 50-60MB Durchsatz/Sekunde schaffen. Da solltest du dann wohl doch lieber nen eigenen PC vorziehen.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (20. Februar 2008)

Ich hab heut doch noch das Heftchen gefunden (12/2007, hatte es wohl überlesen beim schnellen durchblättern) und was ich da so sah ... grauenhaft langsam die Dinger und die Preise lagen teilweise über nem extra PC.

Werd mir also dann wohl nen PC für sowas zusammenbasteln, zumal man der Kiste auch noch andere Aufgaben geben kann wenn man grad nix zu tun hat (Downloads, als Ex-Mailserver und evtl sogar als HT-PC, soferns mitm TV Out hinhaut)

Dann mal danke für die bemühungen


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Februar 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Ich hab heut doch noch das Heftchen gefunden (12/2007, hatte es wohl überlesen beim schnellen durchblättern) und was ich da so sah ... grauenhaft langsam die Dinger und die Preise lagen teilweise über nem extra PC.


Jepp, das war leider das Ergebnis, zu dem wir auch im Athlonforum/Lookbeyond damals kamen bei der letzten NAS-Diskussion 2007.


> Werd mir also dann wohl nen PC für sowas zusammenbasteln, zumal man der Kiste auch noch andere Aufgaben geben kann wenn man grad nix zu tun hat (Downloads, als Ex-Mailserver und evtl sogar als HT-PC, soferns mitm TV Out hinhaut)


Ja, im Grunde kann man aus der Not eine Tugend machen. Wer Festplatten im LAN möchte, kann ja unter Umständen auch einen Server brauchen, sei es dür Daten, Mediafiles, Streaming oder was auch immer.
Ich denke ein System auf z.b. Athlon64 oder X2 Basis mit Onboardgrafik sollte auch halbwegs sparsam sein, die CPU braucht da im Idle weniger als ein C2D.
Das Mehr an Stromkosten im Jahr ist verkraftbar, da es nur 20-30W mehr sein sollten als bei einem NAS. Rechnet sich auch, wenn die Anschaffung für den Rechner 100-200 EUR billiger ist ("gute" NAS-Systeme kosten ja doch auch was).

Mich persönlich wundert es allerdings, eine externe USB-Festplatte schafft bis 30MB/S, man sollte doch meinen so ein NAS-Controller würde zumindest das schaffen, aber die leigen da ja teilweise noch drunter.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. Februar 2008)

Tja sieht so aus als ob nahezu alle Hersteller an genau der Stelle beim NAS sparen und da irgendwelchen Schrott einbauen den man schon mit nem 100mbit Lan auslasten kann.

Weitere Probleme bei NAS´s sind, wie mir nach einigem rumgegoogle aufgefallen ist;

Teilweise nur geringe Pfadtiefen bzw kurze Dateinamen ohne umlaute (kam bei einigen vor das solche Dateien vom Controller bzw dem NAS internem OS umbenannt wurden)

Kein NTFS Dateisystem sondern meist nur FAT32 oder Spezielle, die nur auf dem NAS zugängig sind (falls man die Platte mal ausbauen muss und in nen Win PC packt, nicht lesbar)

Wärmeprobleme da viele NAS´s entweder nur passiv oder aber verdammt laut aktiv gekühlt sind.

Teilweise extrem umständliche Rechteverwaltung und generelle einrichtung.

Kurzum; für mich sind NAS´s nix ...


Einzige Alternative wäre für mich z.Z. ne richtig fixe externe HDD, welche ich dann an einem schnellen PC anklemme und diese dann freigebe ... 

Gibts irgendwo in der PCGH nen Test über Externe HDDs ? Oder hättest da eventuell auch so einige Vorschläge ? (~ 250 GB reichen, USB 2 oder Firewire, evtl auch E-Sata - wenns denn wirklich schneller als die ersten beiden ist)


----------



## tommy-n (21. Februar 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Teilweise nur geringe Pfadtiefen bzw kurze Dateinamen ohne umlaute (kam bei einigen vor das solche Dateien vom Controller bzw dem NAS internem OS umbenannt wurden)
> 
> Kein NTFS Dateisystem sondern meist nur FAT32 oder Spezielle, die nur auf dem NAS zugängig sind (falls man die Platte mal ausbauen muss und in nen Win PC packt, nicht lesbar)
> 
> ...


 
Naja, also die Pfadtiefe ist bei mir nicht von Interesse, bei mir werden da nicht mal Unterordner drin sein, nur TrueCrypt Container im Wurzelverzeichnis. Von den Problemen mit langen Dateinamen hab ich noch nix gehört, da bin ich ja mal gespannt...

Kein NTFS liegt daran, dass die meisten NAS mit Linux laufen, daher hast du dann dort auch die entsprechenden Dateisysteme Ext3, ReiserFS usw. Die Buffalo verwendet z.B. XFS. Aber wofür gibt es Linux LiveDVDs? 

Ja, die Lautstärke soll bei der Buffalo auch nicht so toll sein, aber ich hoffe mal das krieg ich in den Griff bzw. es ist nicht so schlimm. Aber ok 4 Festplatten mit 7200 U/min sind nunmal nicht flüsterleise, schade das es keine 5400er für SATA gibt . 2,5" Platten sind einfach zu teuer finde ich.

Naja, Rechteverwaltung kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, aber wird schon nicht so schlimm sein.

Aber für mich war halt wichtig das ich was Kompaktes habe, was wenig Platz wegnimmt, Raid 5 bietet, leise ist und schnell. Ok, mit den letzten beiden Punkten wird es wahrscheinlich nix werden, aber mal schauen. Nen eigener PC wäre schon schön, aber ist sicher auch lauter und genauso teuer. Denn Raid 5 findet man auf den billigen Mainboard doch nicht oder?


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Februar 2008)

tommy-n schrieb:


> Kein NTFS liegt daran, dass die meisten NAS mit Linux laufen, daher hast du dann dort auch die entsprechenden Dateisysteme Ext3, ReiserFS usw. Die Buffalo verwendet z.B. XFS. Aber wofür gibt es Linux LiveDVDs?


Wobei das eigentlich keine Ausrede ist, es gibt unter Linux ja mit ntfs-3g einen usermode-Treiber, der NTFS lesen und schreiben kann. Andererseits kann man unter windows aber auch ext2/3-Partitionen ganz normal mounten, auch dafür gibts mit Ext2IFS einen Treiber.


> Ja, die Lautstärke soll bei der Buffalo auch nicht so toll sein, aber ich hoffe mal das krieg ich in den Griff bzw. es ist nicht so schlimm. Aber ok 4 Festplatten mit 7200 U/min sind nunmal nicht flüsterleise, schade das es keine 5400er für SATA gibt . 2,5" Platten sind einfach zu teuer finde ich.


Von Western Digital gibts eine Sata 5400er Serie, die AV-GP Platten (500-1000GB iirc). Drehen langsamer als 7200er und sind dank ein paar Techniken trotzdem etwas schneller als normale 5400er. Wobei der Speed beim NAS eh sekundär ist.
Die verbrauchen auch weniger strom und werden daher evtl. weniger warm bzw. sind leiser.
Ich halte die für interessant bei Systemen, wo der Geschwindigkeitsverlust nicht so auffällt, also extern per USB oder eben NAS.


----------



## tommy-n (21. Februar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wobei das eigentlich keine Ausrede ist, es gibt unter Linux ja mit ntfs-3g einen usermode-Treiber, der NTFS lesen und schreiben kann. Andererseits kann man unter windows aber auch ext2/3-Partitionen ganz normal mounten, auch dafür gibts mit Ext2IFS einen Treiber.


 
Da hast du recht, aber scheinbar gehen die Hersteller da kein Risiko ein. Und eigentlich sehe ich auch keine Probleme, wenn Ext3/ReiserFS oder sonstiges verwendet wird. Zur Not gibts ja LiveDVDs. Wobei ich mal denke wenn man nen Raid 5 hat, dann nützt einem das auch nix, die Daten wird man sicher auch nicht lesen können, außer dann eben mit Wiederherstellungstools.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Von Western Digital gibts eine Sata 5400er Serie, die AV-GP Platten (500-1000GB iirc). Drehen langsamer als 7200er und sind dank ein paar Techniken trotzdem etwas schneller als normale 5400er. Wobei der Speed beim NAS eh sekundär ist.
> Die verbrauchen auch weniger strom und werden daher evtl. weniger warm bzw. sind leiser.
> Ich halte die für interessant bei Systemen, wo der Geschwindigkeitsverlust nicht so auffällt, also extern per USB oder eben NAS.


 
Meinst du die hier?

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a269814.html

Aber was soll das mit 5400 bis 7200 U/min? Heißt das sie regelt ihre Geschwindigkeit und dreht nicht konstant gleich schnell oder was ist damit gemeint? Aber wäre ne Überlegung wert, kostet nur 10 mehr pro HDD als andere 500GB HDDs. Aber ich werde erst mal schauen wie laut und heiß es mit meiner NAS wird und eigentlich reicht mir 1TB (bei Raid 5 dann 750GB) Speicherplatz auch erstmal aus denke ich.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (21. Februar 2008)

So ich hab das ganze nochmal überdacht und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich das auch von meinem Arbeits-PC aus machen kann. 

Werd meine "alte" 250gb IDE HDD für die Backups im Lan freigeben (zumal die Kiste eh den halben Tag läuft) und mir für die Videobearbeitung, die vorher auf der HDD war, ne neue Sata2 500GB für 83  holen.

Dann kann ich mir vom Restgeld was ich monatlich für PC zur verfügung hab auch noch bissl anderen Kram dazuhaufen (Dämm-Matten, endlich mal gewinkelte Sata-Kabel ect).

Stellt sich jetzt noch die Frage, ob das Netzteil noch ausreicht dann.

Atm schaut der Arbeits-PC so aus;

- x2 4400EE
- Asus M2A-VM/HDMI (bis auf Maus/Tastatur alle anderen USB-Geräte an Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung)
- Asus 7950GT
- Pinnacle PCI TV Karte
- 1x DVD Brenner
- 1x Sata HDD
- 1x IDE HDD
- 1x Floppy

- 4x 80mm Lüfter (<1000)
- 1x Slotlüfter @ 7v

Und, sobalt wieder bei Reichelt vergügbar, auch ne "X-Fi" Audio PCI-E x1 sowie die 500er Sata HDD

Netzteil isn 350 Watt HEC

Sollte eigendlich auch mit 3 Festplatten kein Problem geben oder ? Bisher läuft die Kiste ohne irgendwelchen abstürze absolut stabil (Prime, 3D Mist ect)


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Februar 2008)

tommy-n schrieb:


> Aber was soll das mit 5400 bis 7200 U/min? Heißt das sie regelt ihre Geschwindigkeit und dreht nicht konstant gleich schnell oder was ist damit gemeint? Aber wäre ne Überlegung wert, kostet nur 10 mehr pro HDD als andere 500GB HDDs. Aber ich werde erst mal schauen wie laut und heiß es mit meiner NAS wird und eigentlich reicht mir 1TB (bei Raid 5 dann 750GB) Speicherplatz auch erstmal aus denke ich.


Nein, ist nicht variabel, da wurde irgendein Marketing-Geträume missverstanden. die momentanen Modelel sind wohl alle 5400er und haben daher eben auch weniger Durchsdatz als vergleichbare Platten. Aber heizen halt auch weniger und sind daher vielleicht interessant für so Bereiche, wo es auf den Speed nicht so sehr ankommt.


----------



## tommy-n (21. Februar 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Stellt sich jetzt noch die Frage, ob das Netzteil noch ausreicht dann.
> 
> Netzteil isn 350 Watt HEC
> 
> Sollte eigendlich auch mit 3 Festplatten kein Problem geben oder ? Bisher läuft die Kiste ohne irgendwelchen abstürze absolut stabil (Prime, 3D Mist ect)


 
Solltest du keine Probleme bekommen und wenn doch, mehr als Abstürze kannst du nicht bekommen . Also erst mal testen und wenn es nicht geht neues Netzteil. Aber du solltest noch ausreichend Luft nach oben haben.


----------

